# Alaskan Malamute needs re-homing ='(



## devils (Jan 24, 2010)

well my heart is broken...

After a violent split from my partner, i can no longer care for my dog ( no one home during the day ) 

He is a gawjus 1 yr old malamute male, he is house trained, a bit boystrous ( but what boys arent ) and has the softest, gentleist nature ive ever seen in a dog..

He hasnt been nuetered

To split from my partner was a hard decision, but to lose this lil man is gonna kill me, but i know it's the right thing to do by him !!

Please only experianced malamute lovers reply as i need him to go to the best home possible !!

Im in the Warrington area


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Can you not get a dog walker for lunch times ... may be you've looked into all that, but there must be someone who can take him out part way through the day ... 

I am sorry for your circumstances but do try every alternative before you give him up....

C x


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there really no one else who could help you out: dog walker, dog day care, friends?
Reading through your previous posts it seems that you've only had him since January & he had already had a previous home before coming to you.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear your circumstances have changed and you are having to make this tough decision.

If you really can't keep him have you tried breed rescue and rescues local to you? Dog Rescue Pages - UK dog rescue homes, centres and shelters guide can be a good place to look.

If you do need to rehome privately I would definately get him neutered. Are there any breed specific forums where people with breed knowledge may be able to offer support and advice?

A good rescue will keep him safe until a loving new home can be found and will offer a lifetime support.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Have you tried going back to the breeder? Or maybe the breed rescue would be a better option than private rehoming?

I would definately get him neutered before he gets rehomed or you will end up with people showing interest for the wrong reasons it think!

Bless you, i don't envy you he looks a stunning lad. 

Like other people have suggested could you not get a dog walker in or something to save you the heartache of having to go through the rehoming option!


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Is he Kc reg? If so, contact Cynthia at breed rescue, she will be able to help you. AMCUK Rescue - Home

As suggested, have you spoken to his breeder?


----------



## devils (Jan 24, 2010)

I recieved him as a rescue, ive been told he is KC reg, but have no paperwork, tbh KC registration is something that isnt important to me !!

If i could hold on to him i would, but in an area like this, anyone offering to dog walk him at lunch times, would also rob me blind on 1st visit to my house !! That, or i wouldnt see him again !!

I asked on here as i know ur all lovers of your pets, and thought that there may be a slight possibilty that someone had room for this lovely lad..

I will be contacting cheshire dogs home, and the RSPCA on Monday, I was just hoping for a better option 1st


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

devils said:


> I recieved him as a rescue, ive been told he is KC reg, but have no paperwork, tbh KC registration is something that isnt important to me !!
> 
> If i could hold on to him i would, but in an area like this, anyone offering to dog walk him at lunch times, would also rob me blind on 1st visit to my house !! That, or i wouldnt see him again !!
> 
> ...


MM You mustn't live in the same Warrington as me... Where about or round Warrington are you?


----------



## devils (Jan 24, 2010)

Sankey.. Ive had my bike stolen once, my car smashed up 3 times, and my garage broken into twice !! 

So my faith in the ppl round here is not good !!

All within 6 months !!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Please *do not just give him away to *anyone *you don't know, as he is an entire male he could be just used for stud as has happened to another dog that was 're-homed' by a PF member recently (luckily it was found out what his life was to be & he was taken back). There are some awful people who will just use your dog for ££££'s & he has had enough bad luck already.
As suggested above contact the AMCUK Rescue - Home for advice


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> *Please *do not just give him away to *anyone *you don't know, as he is an entire male he could be just used for stud as has happened to another dog that was 're-homed' by a PF member recently (luckily it was found out what his life was to be & he was taken back). There are some awful people who will just use your dog for ££££'s & he has had enough bad luck already.
> As suggested above contact the AMCUK Rescue - Home for advice


Very good point
To the OP, be very careful, there are some very unscrupulous people out there who will exploit him as he's unneutered
Good luck with finding him a good forever home


----------



## devils (Jan 24, 2010)

I fully understand what ur saying !! Ive tried all the local ( and not so local ) rescue centres, most are full, and some wont take him because of his breed ??? 

Ive rang AMCUK and awaiting a call back !!


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Many rescues do have waiting lists so could be worth seeing if you can get on in the meantime? Again would def recommend dog pages as well for anther good resource.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

devils said:


> I recieved him as a rescue, ive been told he is KC reg, but have no paperwork, tbh KC registration is something that isnt important to me !!


Not important to you, but will make a hugh difference to the dog if he is. AMCUK rescue can find out if he is registered for you, I am glad you have made contact with them 
Very good luck to this boy.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

devils said:


> Sankey.. Ive had my bike stolen once, my car smashed up 3 times, and my garage broken into twice !!
> 
> So my faith in the ppl round here is not good !!
> 
> All within 6 months !!


I don't live that far from you... Is there really no one you could trust to help you out.. I grew up in Sankey, used to be a lovely place.. I used to live near the Butchers Arms..


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Poor guy . Could you get him neutered and try rehoming him privately to an experienced home? Hopefully he'll be kc registered and mal rescue will take him. I fear if he goes to a general rehoming centre he may be misunderstood or rehomed to people who aren't up to the job. I have a mal myself but i wouldn't be willing to bring in another male right now. Mo on here is very experienced will mallies she might know someone, hopefully she'll spot this thread. As others have said a dog walker is an option? You could find a 'proper' dog walker as such with refrences and insurance ect? Why was he rehomed from his last home? x


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

:: Mucky Paws - Dog Walking & Pet Care Services - Warrington ::

They look pretty good?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Can I ask why it matters for the breed rescue whether the KC reg or not? Esp as many rescues don't pass on papers to discourage people wanting the dog for the 'wrong reasons' Don't they just help all dogs in need?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

EmCHammer said:


> Can I ask why it matters for the breed rescue whether the KC reg or not? Esp as many rescues don't pass on papers to discourage people wanting the dog for the 'wrong reasons' Don't they just help all dogs in need?


I honestly don't know, good question, anyone? I'm thinking it might be the closest thing to 'proof' that it's actually a dog of that breed maybe? Not sure, just speculating out loud lol.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

EmCHammer said:


> Can I ask why it matters for the breed rescue whether the KC reg or not? Esp as many rescues don't pass on papers to discourage people wanting the dog for the 'wrong reasons' Don't they just help all dogs in need?


I would think because they are just that, a breed resuce, dedicated to Alaskan Malamutes. Unfortunatly they can't help every dog. They don't pass papers onto new owners, but I believe give details of breeding. 
As fuzz says, to distinguish between pure bred and not.
*
From AMCUK site.*
'Malamute Rescue is run by the AMCUK and is the only recognised Malamute breed rescue in the UK. We are dependant on volunteers and donations to ensure that pure bred Alaskan Malamutes are able to be re-homed when they are unable to stay with their families. We are unfortunately unable to help re-home cross breeds.'


----------



## bassethome (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi There,

I would like to offer your alaskan malamute a kind, loving family home. we have had an alaskan malamute before, which sadly passed away last November 2009. Being experienced with the breed. We understand how lively they can be when youngsters. 

We live in 3 bed property with nice sized gardens all fully enclosed. I work from home, therefore, i would be at home all day and this would be a great situation for a young malamute. Plenty of opportunities for exercise available.

We have been looking for a malamute to join us for few months now and so badly miss our other. We would love to hear from you. Unfortunately as I am new to this forum I am not sure if you recieved my personal message or not. 

We live a fair distance from you, but would be willing to travel to meet you and the dog, and if neccesary you could take as long as required to make a decision about us as prospective owners for your dog. Or, you could come and visit us. Whichever may suit you and your dog better.

We are only looking for a malamute to be a pet/companion and therefore have no interest in papers, or breeding.

We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## bassethome (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi There,

I am new to this forum and I am an experienced owner of malamute's. Ours sadly dies last November. We have been looking for a new malamute to join us as we miss ours so very badly. i have tried to send you a personal message but i am note sure if you have recieved it. I have also tried to respond to your post but I cannot see if you have recieved my message. I work from home so I am at home all day, which would provide a great situation for a young malamute. We have a nice 3 bed property with good size gardens, which are fully enclosed. There would be many opportunities for exercise.

We are not interested in papers or breeding, just looking for a malamute to give a kind loving home to.

I hope you recieve this message alright. We are aware that we are some distance from you, but we would be willing to travel to come and meet you and the dog, and if necessary, you could take as much time as you need to consider us as new owners for your dog, Or alternatively you could come and meet us.

We would love to hear from you. I hope you recieve this before you send your dog to a resue centre..

many thanks
Tracy


----------



## The Curse (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to us its the least you could have done??
As we did ask and leave you loads of messages?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

if your dog still needs re homing we can help you to find him a rescue placement please pm me if you would like our help


----------



## tanya maggs (Jun 16, 2010)

devils said:


> well my heart is broken...
> 
> After a violent split from my partner, i can no longer care for my dog ( no one home during the day )
> 
> ...


awwww wow he is gorgeous if he still needs a home let me know i am looking for company for my Siberian Husky i dont live that far away either we would give him a very loving home


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Irish Sled Dog Welfare is based in Sligo, ROI if you are really stuck contact Karen there and she may be able to help you with a contact closer to you or something. She does wonderful work for Mals, Sibes and the like here. Irish Sled Dog Welfare - Home

Having the dog neutered before he goes ANYWHERE would be of great benefit to the dog and the rescue that takes him.

Unless you have rescue back up I would be very careful about rehoming via the internet or ads etc. What do you do if it doesn't work out, can you take him back? etc. Having rescue back up in that or such events will be better all round.


----------



## devils (Jan 24, 2010)

My apology for not replying !! I lost my internet for a while to change accounts over to my name !!


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you managed to sort anything out for your lovely boy?


----------

